# 22 mag. Viable option?



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

I was sailing around on the internet and saw a S&W 22 Mag J-frame holding 8 rounds and it got me gears turning a bit. I know it wouldn't be a main gun, and many say to stay away from rimfire for self-defense at all costs, but I'm just curious. I have a Glock 19 loaded with Federal hydra-shocks, but as a BUG, would 22 mag or 22 lr be a better choice in your opinion? I would personally avoid an auto-loader as there is a higher chance for them to jam, though I haven't had a single failure out of my Walther P22 in several hundred rounds. Wheelguns intrigue me, but I bought a Glock 19 to use for my CCW class (coming soon I hope), and the 8-round capacity in 22 Mag. and 9-round for 22 LR (granted, in a Taurus) has my attention. Just wondering about picking some brains since mine's lacking lol. 22 Mag has always intrigued me a bit, but maybe 22LR would be better for fear of over-penetration? Thanks!!


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

let me see.....

9 rounds 22lr (medium bang) 

17 rounds 9mm (big bang)

7 rounds 45 (big big bang)

i chose the 9 with quantity over quality...

YMMV 
john


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

i dont mean this as a slame ok? if you cant get it done with a model 19 which what at least 15+1, then 8 rounds out a 22 arent gonna save you. i'd consider something a little more powerful like a stubbie 38 which probably in much bigger than the 22 you are lookig at.


----------



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

I wasn't really thinking of that as an option for ME, but I was just curious about the opinions of the brilliant minds on here. I wasn't very clear in the first post...I was mostly wondering 8 rounds of 22 mag vs. 5 of .38 Spl. in the event of a failure of your primary weapon. You guys were supposed to know exactly where I was coming from without any prior knowledge i guess lol.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

22Mag will kill just as dead as the others if you hit the right spot. If you pull the trigger on your 9 and it doesn't go bang at any level the 22 mag will look awfull good. It beats a brick any day. None will stop a bg in their tracks unless you hit in some very small areas, 45 included.

By the way we don't have to have knowledge to have opinions. :anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol:


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a Ruger single six 22mag....and I don't have a problem at all using it if I have to....it is available to me in the arsenal if I feel like grabbing it. The hospital ER's are full of people who have been shot/killed with .22's of all sorts.....just look at the stats. Although it is not my first choice, I think it is a lot better than nothing!!


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't you know you need no less than a 45ACP (exiting a John Moses Browning death machine) as your primary, and the absolute minimum back-up is a 40S&W, or at the very least a 357 Sig??? How else can you possibly expect to effect a one-shot-stop??? ...With your back-up after missing the first 9 shots with a 45...

LOL

Would a 22Mag do the job? Maybe.
But for the same size, I'll stick with my 380ACP Kel-Tec.

Reliable??? The damn Kel-Tec is so ugly/simple... It just works.

JW


----------

